# Puppy Cut and Teddy Bear Cut



## Al Henderson

I am wondering if anyone has any good photos they can post to show a puppy cut and a teddy bear cut on a Havanese. I am trying to see what cut my family loves better as we don't plan on keeping Derian in a full coat.

What cut does everyone suggest? Any good photos would be appreciated so I can have a good photo to show the groomer of exactly what I want.


----------



## JodiM

There is a puppy posted in the gallery that has the puppy cut. I *think* Tom King posted it.


----------



## juliav

Hi Al,

Here's a pic of a puppy cut that Tom posted.

http://www.havaneseforum.com/photopost531/showphoto.php/photo/68


----------



## Al Henderson

juliav said:


> Hi Al,
> 
> Here's a pic of a puppy cut that Tom posted.
> 
> http://www.havaneseforum.com/photopost531/showphoto.php/photo/68


Thanks a million.


----------



## Tom King

That picture was taken on the day we cut him down after he finished his Championship (we only show our dogs in local shows-although against the same dogs, handlers, and to the same judges you see on the TV shows and have never specialed a dog or used a professional handler). We ended up shortening him some more that day. Pam leaves the hair on the head and tail shaggy, although she might shorten it some, and clips the body pretty short. The place where most groomers have trouble with the Havanese is that they want to taper the legs. Pam scissors the leg hair and a lot of times it's longer than the body hair. She pulls it out between her fingers and cuts it with scissors the same length for the length of the leg, except for the feet of course. Notice the two pictures of Keeper in the gallery. The one with the puppy cut looks really curly where the one with show coat does not. Once the weight of the length is off, the Havanese wavy hair will show a lot more crimp. Even Keepers dad Shooby, who has almost straight hair at show length, looks a lot like the Keeper puppy cut picture. I looked but we don't really have any good pictures of a puppy cut.


----------



## marjrc

Here's a link to a Hav in a puppy cut, viewed from different angles.

http://www.fairelandhavanese.com/PUPPYCUT.html

There's some at the bottom of this page, too:

http://www.mts.net/~mckay55/grooming.html


----------



## Rita

OK. I am confused...... My sister-in-law gets her 2 year old Havanese a puppy cut but his hair is super curly. In all the pictures I see of puppy cut it doesn't look the same as her dog. He looks like a poodle compared to those pictures. She says when his hair is grown long it looks like a regular Hav. AKC says a puppy should be faulted for curly coat. Is it a common thing? I am just wondering before I get my puppy. I guess I have to prepare myself and relatives who will be telling me it is not the same breed if they don't look alike.

By the way, I love my four legged nephew and it doesn't matter if he is the norm or not.


----------



## Tom King

If the hair has any wave to it at all, which it's supposed to, it will curl up a lot when short. There are of course a lot of Havanese with improper coats but almost any puppy cut will look pretty curly. Even our Shurbert, who has almost straight hair in show coat, looks about like the pic of Keeper when he's cut down. When you brush them out, wash, and blow dry, they will be straighter for a while.


----------



## Rita

Thanks Tom. That answers my question..........


----------

